# Arrancandonga



## Sumo

Hello
Tank: Cms. 64x32x34 (H) - 70 lts.
Lighting: 4 x 18W T8, with photoperiod of 8 hours.
Filtration: DIY Canister 700 l / h
CO2: 2.5 b / s (solenoid 8 hours)
Substrate: sand, earthworm humus, clay, laterite, dolomite and Xaxim.
Fertilization: DIY Ca, Mg, K, N, P, Fe and micros.
Fauna: 14 Trigonostigma hengeli and several Red Cherrys
Plants: Rotala sp. Nanjenshan, Micranthemum umbrosum, Blixa japonica, Ludwigia arcuata and Bacopa sp. "Paranay Guazú"





































Regards.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Fernando,

Very nice aquascape! I like the hardscape and you have a nice variety of plant colors with shades of green and red. If it would me, I might add a plant with a different leaf shape, something more broadleaf to add additional interest. You plants look nice and healthy!


----------



## Aelyph Finrel

Wonderful, I love it. I wish I could be just as good


----------



## oscarjamayaa

Very well done, the susbtrate mix is very interesting..


----------



## sampster5000

Looks awesome! May I ask what lighting you are using? Or in particular, what fixture?


----------



## Sumo

Hello, I leave the foreground of the creeping, Bacopa sp. "Paranay Guazú".



















Regards.


----------



## arowanaman

I would like to get me some of that forground. I thought it was just H.C. but it is not hmmmm


----------



## Sumo

sampster5000 said:


> Looks awesome! May I ask what lighting you are using? Or in particular, what fixture?


4 x 18 W = 72 W

2 x 860 (Narva)
2 x 965 (Sylvania Activa 172)

Regards.


----------



## Tex Gal

Love your foreground. I was wondering what it was. Just beautiful! Have you ever considered pygmy rasbora fish? I think they would like nice in there.


----------



## Sumo

Tex Gal said:


> Love your foreground. I was wondering what it was. Just beautiful! Have you ever considered pygmy rasbora fish? I think they would like nice in there.


Good idea, in my country, we have a native Corydoras hastatus, is small (2.5 cm) and beautiful, but not easy to get them. http://sumouruguay.blogspot.com/2008/08/corydora-hastatus.html
Regards.


----------



## Sumo

arowanaman said:


> I would like to get me some of that forground. I thought it was just H.C. but it is not hmmmm


I can send you, send a message with your address.
Regards.


----------



## f1ea

Wonderful foreground!

Very fresh alternative to HC and I bet its a lot easier. I have Bacopa Australis and its real easy, yours looks a lot like it, so its probably more or less similar. Tough part must be the trimming...

I wonder if one could get B. Australis to crawl, if planted along the substrate... What/how much light do you have? and how deep is your tank?


----------



## JustOneMore21

Beautiful tank! It is very simple, yet stunning.


----------



## sampster5000

I love that foreground too. Looks awesome!


----------



## JapanBlue

I think you have chosen for a nice foreground!

Go on with that good work!


----------



## oscarjamayaa

Nice foreground looks a lot like HC.. puedes mandarme algo de esta a Colombia??


----------



## A.Dror

Great tank!
An amazing lawn!!!and original..



Dror.


----------



## Sumo

oscarjamayaa said:


> Nice foreground looks a lot like HC.. puedes mandarme algo de esta a Colombia??


Si puedo, mándame un mensaje privado. If I can, send me a private message.
Saludos. Regards.


----------



## Sumo

Dejo unos post que intercambié con el descubridor de la bacopita, Francisco Martínez (Buenos Aires -Argentina) y que me pareció interesante darlos a conocer.

Francisco: "... pero "Bacopita " es el nombre original(y vulgar) , y le puse asi ese mismo dia que la encontre en la provincia de Misiones en el Rio Paranaì - Guazù despues la gente le comenzo a llamar "bacopa" (yo incluido) `,es mas ,la persona que la comercializo en Argentina le llamaba Hemiantus Paranaì - Guazu. , porque le recordaba a H."Cuba" 
A decir verdad se la "bautizo" bacopa , bacopita(como nombres vulgares o coloquial), porque a ciencia cierta no sabemos a que genero pertence feacientemente , de lo que casi estoy seguro es que pertence a la familia de las Scrophulariaceae , y en esa familia tambien estan las del genero Callitriche , Bacopa, Hemiantus etc. 
Quiero decir con esto que cuando la ciencia se expida podria terminar siendo una Bacopa o una Callitriche , no menciono Hemiantus porque aparentemente no esta citado para America del sur como genero."

Sumo: "Como verás tengo el plantado tapizado con la "bacopita" que me mandaste y me la han pedido de todo el mundo, ya la mandé para España. Una pregunta, ¿el río se llama Paraní Guazú o Paranay Guazú?"

Francisco: "En realidad el nombre correcto es Arroyo Parana-ì Guazù. no confundir con el bocablo Iguazù , ni con Paranà Guazù , ni con Paranai. 
La i latina con tilde despues del guion se pronuncia de manera gutural , con los labios apenas abiertos y lo dientes apretados(no tanto) 
Si lo vieras,de arroyo no tiene nada es ancho y caudaloso quizas no tiene la categoria de rio por ser poco navegable , como todos los cursos de agua de esa region su lecho lo constituyen enormes bloques de basalto , y la bacopita estaba formando un pequeño tapiz en una depresion de una gran roca que afloraba apenas por sobre el nivel del agua . 
Dicho arroyo es un afluente del Paranà por todos conocido."

Sumo: "Es que busqué en Internet y encontré el río Paranay Guazú con Y griega, pensé que era ese. 
Te pido permiso para duplicar tú post en otros foros para que la gente sepa de donde salió esta planta tan codiciada, por supuesto que en todos lados he manifestado quien fue su "descubirdor", ya eres famoso. "

Francisco: "Es la otra manera en que lo podes econtrar escrito , con "y" , pero la gente del lugar prefiere usar " i " (y el guion para separar) , el lugar de recoleccion esta a varios kilometros del pueblo El Alcazar , en algun lugar debo tener las coordenadas para poder buscar el susodicho Arroyo en Google Heart. 
Claro que puedes duplicar el post."

Saludos.


----------



## Sumo

f1ea said:


> Wonderful foreground!
> 
> Very fresh alternative to HC and I bet its a lot easier. I have Bacopa Australis and its real easy, yours looks a lot like it, so its probably more or less similar. Tough part must be the trimming...
> 
> I wonder if one could get B. Australis to crawl, if planted along the substrate... What/how much light do you have? and how deep is your tank?


If it is easier, requires less light than the HC.
I've tested with 0.5 w / l and wrong.

http://www.bouzada.d2g.com/foro/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=1771

Regards.


----------



## f1ea

Sumo said:


> If it is easier, requires less light than the HC.
> I've tested with 0.5 w / l and wrong.
> 
> http://www.bouzada.d2g.com/foro/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=1771
> 
> Regards.


Thanks for the link. I see a lot of work went in preparing your substrate... really nice.

It was a bit surprising to see that your Bacopita (from the close up pics), looks even more than i initially thought to Bacopa Australis...

Some time ago I was wondering if i could use a fert solution with ammoniacal (not sure if it was NO3NH4) and urea based N; i see you are using some. Did you figure out your dosis (1ml per 50l) based on fish/shrimp tolerance to Ammonia and urea, or are you only basing it on plant needs and fish/shrimp are safe??


----------



## Alberto Sosa

¡Precioso acuario, Don Fernando!.


----------



## swordfish182

Fantástico, impecable¡¡ en horabuena Don "tocá"


----------



## Matias

Hermoso estimado Amigo!! Te felicito!!


----------



## Matt1975

OMG... that's incredible tank! :clap2:


----------



## Sumo

Gracias gente.
Saludos.


----------



## Sumo

f1ea said:


> Thanks for the link. I see a lot of work went in preparing your substrate... really nice.
> 
> It was a bit surprising to see that your Bacopita (from the close up pics), looks even more than i initially thought to Bacopa Australis...
> 
> Some time ago I was wondering if i could use a fert solution with ammoniacal (not sure if it was NO3NH4) and urea based N; i see you are using some. Did you figure out your dosis (1ml per 50l) based on fish/shrimp tolerance to Ammonia and urea, or are you only basing it on plant needs and fish/shrimp are safe??


I have soft water and read this:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...izing/41779-how-balance-npk-ca-mg-micros.html

http://www.drak.de/en/products/fertilizer/eudrakon-n.html

Regards.


----------



## Enzofloyd

Bien metida Sumo!! Uruguay nomas!


----------



## Sumo

Update.










Regards.


----------



## Daniil

Very nice set up. I like the foreground plants.


----------



## juanote

Fernando el acuario está magnífico

¿Para cuando una foto sin "cachibaches"?


----------



## f1ea

Sumo said:


> I have soft water and read this:
> 
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...izing/41779-how-balance-npk-ca-mg-micros.html
> 
> http://www.drak.de/en/products/fertilizer/eudrakon-n.html
> 
> Regards.


Thanks for those links. Lots of great information there... also on your journal over on the spanish forum... nice read.


----------



## Sumo

juanote said:


> Fernando el acuario está magnífico
> 
> ¿Para cuando una foto sin "cachibaches"?


Ya no habrá más fotos, ahora viene otro.
Saludos.


----------



## Sumo

f1ea said:


> Thanks for those links. Lots of great information there... also on your journal over on the spanish forum... nice read.


It worked very well Eudrakon homemade.
Regards.


----------



## Sumo

Regards.


----------



## Gordonrichards

Great looking tank!


----------



## Tex Gal

Oh no! Did your foreground lift up or did you lift it up? I love that plant!!! Can't wait 'til it gets to USA!!!


----------



## drongo12

Very good design, must take a lot of pruning!


----------

